# Round 2 Reliant WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have started on the re-released Reliant from Round 2. I got the aztec decals as well. I have not put any dull coat on anything yet. Just put on some aztecs and marking decals. Let me know what you all think. The aztec decals look really nice to me.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are a few more pics


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep working with that Micro-Sol, and Micro-set 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

VERY Nice! That is truly inspiring! I just might do this kit!


----------



## dehayes (Mar 9, 2006)

How did these decals perform? Did they go on easy, or were they a pain?

Your work looks really great, but if the decals are a real pain to apply, then the cost of the decals may simply add to the frustration of making this kit look good. Decals are supposed to simplify the aztecing process, not make me want to pull out what little hair I still have.

So, now that I have stepped down from my soapbox, what is your opinion of the decals and their application?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Even if you have to dip the whole thing in a big bucket of MicroSol it still beats having to mask off and paint the Aztec. Beautiful job!
Bruce


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dehayes said:


> How did these decals perform? Did they go on easy, or were they a pain?
> 
> Your work looks really great, but if the decals are a real pain to apply, then the cost of the decals may simply add to the frustration of making this kit look good. Decals are supposed to simplify the aztecing process, not make me want to pull out what little hair I still have.
> 
> So, now that I have stepped down from my soapbox, what is your opinion of the decals and their application?


The decals apply great. You just need to put some micro set down over the raised areas as the decals dry to conform. The yellow squares were a bit tedious. You have to lay the micro set on first , then squeeze the decals down so that the phaser knobs come through the decal. I definately recommend the decals. They look awesome. I just have to finish the top of the saucer. I will put up pics when I finish up.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Jaws - love your work. But can you please explain the aztec? How to do them and how you got 3 colors? I tried aztec on K-9 space station and didn't turn out good at all. So I would like to ask how you did yours? Yours look great!


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice work! I'm waiting to take a trip to the new Next Generation Hobbies shop to pick up at least two of the new Reliant kits.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chinxy said:


> Jaws - love your work. But can you please explain the aztec? How to do them and how you got 3 colors? I tried aztec on K-9 space station and didn't turn out good at all. So I would like to ask how you did yours? Yours look great!


This is a separate decal set from Round 2 for the aztec decals. They look great on the kit, and the huge plus, no masking for aztec painting


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd sand the phaser balls off for decalling, then replace them later. I usually use #9 birdshot for that.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Reliant finished*

I am finished up with The Reliant. The aztec decals are worth the money, and really make a difference with the kits appearance. all thoughts and opinions are appreciated


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

A few more pics for viewing


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> A few more pics for viewing


really nice work there. I actually have a set I bought waiting for me at a hobby shop. It actually captures the aztec pattern very well. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks really good. Question, did you paint the main body color (white?), or did you leave it the plastic color?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

spock62 said:


> Looks really good. Question, did you paint the main body color (white?), or did you leave it the plastic color?


I actually left it the plastic color. Just painted details


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Do you use acrylics or enamels and do you follow the kit instructions paint guide. Or do you choose colors of your own.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Do you use acrylics or enamels and do you follow the kit instructions paint guide. Or do you choose colors of your own.


I use both enamels and acrylics. i try to get as close as possible to the true colors, using the paints i already have.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nicely done! Is the new thickness of the hull noticeable?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Maritain said:


> Very nicely done! Is the new thickness of the hull noticeable?


i dont remember the old kit that much, but it is definately a bit thicker to my knowledge


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice build-up and the decals look great. I picked one of these up today and----forgot to get the aztec decals!!! DOH!!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

looks great, a buddy of mine got the new kit, im interested in seeing how it compares to my old kit.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great looking build jaws!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very Nice! Trying to build up motivation to start mine. I hope the aztec decal set is better than the decals Round 2 has been including with their kits. You definately need the aztecing to make this kit look real. Again, beautiful job.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Very Nice! Trying to build up motivation to start mine. I hope the aztec decal set is better than the decals Round 2 has been including with their kits. You definately need the aztecing to make this kit look real. Again, beautiful job.


They are much steardier than the kit decals. I had no tearing while I moved them around at all. Need a lo of microset to get them down over the bumpy surfaces though. Put on a flat coat, and it looks great. My pics arent as good looking as seeing it in person


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Did I miss something here? These aren't the Round 2 aztec decals?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

nicely done:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. Gonzo said:


> Did I miss something here? These aren't the Round 2 aztec decals?


yes these are the supplemental decals from Round 2


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

There's not enough moonshine here in all of Kentucky to make me even attempt to do that decal job! Nice work!

Terry


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

super job


----------



## Kavinsky (Mar 20, 2011)

I dont know something seems off about the decals, like there way too blue from what they appeared to be in the film.


----------

